# whoo hoo! Crowntail x delta spawn today!



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

bought extra equipment for better ways to raise the fry and all i needed was the spawn..first female didnt last as she got too injured so i pulled her out..i had begun to think the second female wasnt going to spawn either. When i got to the tank to remove her i saw them busy with it ^.^....absolutely excited to be raising fry


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

congrats and best of luck ! make sure to post pictures soon


----------

